# opera lovers, we need your help



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

If you are unfamiliar with the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works, please check it out. It's a project that I hope will help many people explore classical music.

The reason we need your help is that the people putting it together right now aren't particularly fond of opera, so great works of opera are winding up far too far down the list.

I know that games/projects/polls like this aren't everyone's cup of tea - inevitably, some works we love get too low on the list, and of course some people even have philosophical objections to helping other people explore culture this way. But even at this early stage of the project, I feel it is helping people explore classical music, so if you can bring yourself to help us, I would really appreciate it.

Besides opera, we could use more supporters of post-Schoenberg music, and we are in desperate, desperate, desperate need of voters who appreciate music before Monteverdi (or even before Vivaldi)!

If you're willing to help, currently you can vote  here (the 35th tier), and here (the 46th tier), and here (the lowest, currently 57th, tier). You could even vote here (the 6th tier) if you want to, but there are no operas on that board. Each thread has slightly different rules, so check the bold font in the OP of each one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The reason I haven't played any of the linked games or any of similar structure is that they looked way too complicated and I was too lazy or time-pressed to try to understand how they work. It may also deter me if I don't know many of the listed works.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

This was the problem last time... the opera poll was not in the opera forum, and here we go again.

I propose a reciprocation and put the greatest rock albums of all time poll in the opera forum. It makes as much sense.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Fatale said:


> This was the problem last time... the opera poll was not in the opera forum, and here we go again.
> 
> I propose a reciprocation and put the greatest rock albums of all time poll in the opera forum. It makes as much sense.


There are some rock operas from the 1970s I think?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> There are some rock operas from the 1970s I think?


Tommy by the Who ( 1969)and Jesus Christ Superstar( 1971) first coming up in my memory.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Don Fatale said:


> This was the problem last time... the opera poll was not in the opera forum, and here we go again.
> 
> I propose a reciprocation and put the greatest rock albums of all time poll in the opera forum. It makes as much sense.


Well Science, what do you think of my proposal?


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Don Fatale said:


> This was the problem last time... the opera poll was not in the opera forum, and here we go again.
> 
> I propose a reciprocation and put the greatest rock albums of all time poll in the opera forum. It makes as much sense.


From my understanding, these polls aren't strictly opera polls. They feature classical works across multiple genres, and science is saying that the operatic works on the list aren't getting a good showing due to the lack of opera enthusiasts participating. Putting these polls in the opera section wouldn't make much sense, and besides, there is now a specific forum for polls and games.

I'm not sure what you are referring to as the last time, but if you mean the top recommended opera list, the voting took place on the main forum because of the increased traffic there as opposed to a sub-forum, and to encourage a greater and more diverse turn-out so the list wouldn't be shaped by the same half-dozen to a dozen contributors like it was the first list back in 2010. The proper accommodations were made, and there was a thread and a link in the opera forum directing everyone to the voting on the main forum. Indeed, several members who usually only post in the opera forum participated. Bottom line: everyone who was around and wanted to participate at the time did so.


----------

